
Steve Jobs gave Russian President an AT&T iPhone, still locked - domino
http://www.9to5mac.com/52561/steve-jobs-gave-russian-president-an-att-iphone-still-locked
======
martythemaniak
Should've given him a set of region locked DVDs instead.

~~~
there
ref:
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/mandrake/5011941/...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/mandrake/5011941/Gordon-
Brown-is-frustrated-by-Psycho-in-No-10.html)

------
staunch
He couldn't possibly think it's safe to take that phone and use it, right? If
so, being a spy doesn't seem that hard.

~~~
mahmud
There is a warehouse full of diplomatic and foreign presents given to leaders.
Someone keeps a record of it, then it's forgotten until the leader is about to
meet the gift giver again, when he is reminded to quip about what use he has
put the gift to, etc.

Queen Elizabeth just auctioned a good chunk of her stash.

~~~
edge17
I'm curious where I could read more about this?

~~~
mahmud
BBC World News podcast, at least from last April.

Google it.

------
dhbanes
This reads like a Google Voice voicemail transcript.

